# best spinning reel for $40 and under



## bman123 (Apr 6, 2008)

$40 is my budget and would like to get a 20 size reel.PLease tell me what you think is the best reel in that price range and why.Thanks


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Any shimano or Diawa... Cost and reliabilty,.. i stil have the same shimons FX1000 and Sedona 2500 from over 14 yreas ago... in fact i used the FX1000 on sunday.. still smooth as a baby's bottom...

Keep in mind .. you take care of your gear..it will take care of you...

Find the Dicks's coupons for 10 bucks off for 50 spent. and go up to 49.99

Spend the extra 10 bucks....

Remember you will be the one fishing with this reel so.. play with a few @ the store.. even put one or two on a rod .. and get the feel for it.......

Frank


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

If you could afford to spend another 10 bucks, Bass Pro has the Pflueger President spinning 6720 for $50. I have 3 of the 6730's and believe they are the best value for the money. I'm not sure how many bearing the 20 size is but the 6730s have a 10 bearing system, I think. They are smooth as silk and darn near bulletproof. That's just my opinion, whatever you decide to buy keep er oiled and she'll last fer years. Tightlines.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

fishon said:


> Any shimano or Diawa... Cost and reliabilty,.. i stil have the same shimons FX1000 and Sedona 2500 from over 14 yreas ago... in fact i used the FX1000 on sunday.. still smooth as a baby's bottom...
> 
> Keep in mind .. you take care of your gear..it will take care of you...
> 
> ...


I agree print off one of the Dicks coupons and buy a Shimano, I have a Sahara(among other Shimanos) and really like it, it wont break the bank and will serve you well.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Dick's also has the Okuma Stratus series on sale for $39 this week. It's a 10 bearing reel. I picked one up on Monday. I also have a Pflueger President that I like quite a bit.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

wally World up here has the Shimano Sidestab series on clearance for $25. I really like those reels.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

bman123 said:


> $40 is my budget and would like to get a 20 size reel.PLease tell me what you think is the best reel in that price range and why.Thanks


I just bought an ABU cardinal for 30$ and I love it. Its lightweight, smooth, and performs very well. Dicks has them and for few dollars less walmart has them.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

mitchel 300x or the mitchel 300xe


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

KaGee said:


> wally World up here has the Shimano Sidestab series on clearance for $25. I really like those reels.


I picked up 2 of the Sidestab 1000 series last fall for $19 each at Gander and they have done real good as far as casting jigs and spinners, but I have problem using it with slip bobbers. The groove in the bail isn't deep enough so every time I reel in, the bobber stop sticks in the bail and I lose my depth. I don't know if the 2500 sereis would be better. 

So just keep in mind when looking for a reel what your going to use it for.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i just picked up the abu garcia cardinal 102 at dicks for 30 bucks. great low price reel


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

rick karosa said:


> mitchel 300x or the mitchel 300xe


These are some great reels. Can't go wrong with these. I've dunked mine, dropped it, forgot to dry it out once and it froze and it keeps on ticking like new. The only problem my 300x has given me was when I was casting in a white bass feeding frenzy last fall. After so many casts, the drag started to loosen and I had to tighten it back up occasionally. I lost a fish that I new was much larger than a white bass when I couldn't set the hook. Not sure what was happening there. But I caught over 40 white bass 2 smallmouth and 6 crappie that day, so I didn't cry too long after losing the biggest fish of the day.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Gander Mtn's guide series spinning reel is basically a re-badged Pflueger President. Though the Gander reel is priced at $49 vs. $59 for the Pflueger. To sweeten the deel find a $10 off $50 Gander card (they give them out all over the place) and get one for $40! 

Absolute best bang for your buck.


----------



## Austin (Apr 14, 2008)

Shimano if you can get one under $40.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Dick's also has the Okuma Stratus series on sale for $39 this week. It's a 10 bearing reel. I picked one up on Monday. I also have a Pflueger President that I like quite a bit.


I also use the Okuma Stratus pretty hard, and it's a good reel for the money!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Gander Guide Series. Outstanding reel for me.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree with the abu garcia cardinals. I have 2, my dad has one, and some of my family and friends all have them. They are great, and for $30 they cannot be beat. Only thing that I don't like is they don't have a quikfire bail.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

jeff-bob said:


> I also use the Okuma Stratus pretty hard, and it's a good reel for the money!


Okuma Stratus has my vote. Another reel I've been happy with is the Shakespeare Catera.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll third the Shimano Sahara's for the price they are hard to beat. I have the okuma as well but fit and finish wise they just to seem to hold up. What sold me was the solidness of the bail on the shimmano. There is hardly any flex in it where as some of the other reels the bails would pop off if you squeezed them. Also I like to check for any play in the anti-reverse. It should lock solid. The last thing I do is is just spin the handle and watch how fluid the gear drive is. Some reels will only a spin once or twice or wobble pretty bad.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Saharas are nice and can be found for $40 on sale sometimes (end up season typically). Okuma Avenger is a nice reel for $36. Gander Guide series is also nice and really smooth and about $40. I can not recommend the quantum inferno, however, that reel is complete junk. I've used mine about 8 times and there is so much play in the spool, it's a joke. Plus despite having "10 bearings", it is so imprecisely made that when you turn the handle it significantly wobbles on the axis. The screw that holds the knob on is also loose and thus the knob wiggles. I thought I was getting a good deal because the regular price was $100, but this reel really is a joke.


----------



## ironheaddad (Apr 27, 2008)

anyone try the new shakespeare dimension yet? ten bearing system, seenem at wally world for about 35 bucks. thinking of getting one.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Diawa Regal on sale http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...661&hvarTarget=search&hvarAID=&cmCat=10003604

really a heck of a reel for the price.


----------



## bman123 (Apr 6, 2008)

I ended up getting a quantum array 10.It is a nice reel and it does the job


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

bman123 said:


> I ended up getting a quantum array 10.It is a nice reel and it does the job


I just bought the same reel. It looks like its going to be a great spinning reel that bridges the gap between my normal Spinning Reel and my Ultralite.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

i have shimano symetre, sahara, sedona and sonara spinning reels and all serve their purpose. good reels, long lasting. the symetre was 80 bucks, the saharas were 50 after a coupon, and while some more knowledgeable anglers will disagree, i find the sahara as smooth as the symetre. just my .02


----------



## ddomin (Jan 14, 2008)

i would have to go with the mitchell 300x and 300x gold


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I second ddomin. A couple years ago my wife and kids bought me a Mitchell 300X and a 308X for Fathers Day. Bass pro had a special they were $14.99 ea, limit one. They sat, in their box, for two years (how usefull is a $15 reel) and then this year I needed a couple reels ASAP and strapped the 300 on a St. Croix 7mpf and the 308 on a Fenwick 66mp. They are now in my regular clutch of $350 plus rod/reel combos that I use regularly, to look like an unskilled ass, in bass tournments. I believe the regular price for these is about $45. Awesome reel for the $$$.


----------

